# Ice Cream Sandwich Market 3.2.0 *Leaked*



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

I DO NOT TAKE CREDIT FOR THIS *ORIGINAL POST* OR RESPONSIBILITY FOR ANY DAMAGES THIS MIGHT DO TO YOUR PHONE. With that being said I searched over the DX Forums here and could not find any thing about the new market for those of us who might want it.

Link for download---http://www.mediafire.com/?vd8cmyxd546t8r4
















Instructions:

*You can try to install this .apk over top of your current market, but it may not work. If it won't, then you will need to be rooted and follow the instructions below.

Link for download---http://www.mediafire.com/?vd8cmyxd546t8r4

1. Download the file from above (Phonesky.apk) to your SD card.
2. In Root Explorer, find the file you just downloaded and copy it.
3. Move into /system/app and hit the R/W button to mount - then paste the file.
4. Find Vending.apk and rename it to something like Vending.apk1.
5. Long press on Phonesky.apk and rename it to Vending.apk.
6. Afterwards, long press on it again and choose "Permissions."
7. Change the permissions to this:








8. Press "OK", reboot and enjoy the new market.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Whats different form the current market?


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Theme, that's it really, well as far as I have noticed.

Starting to wonder if Google is playing us lmao

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't see anything different with the theme either.


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah there is really no change other than the version # lol I just threw it up here for the folk that like to be most up to date regardless of what changes were made. I scoured the information super highway known as the internet in hopes of finding a change log but none was to be found. At best was this site *themikmik.com* If I was a betting man I would say fixed some bugs that were moot and changed themes.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Are you sure that this is the legit Market. I remember something about an Android Market that wasn't signed by Google, that was supposed to be the "New" Market.


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

Spartan67 said:


> Are you sure that this is the legit Market. I remember something about an Android Market that wasn't signed by Google, that was supposed to be the "New" Market.


What wouldn't make it legit? I am not asking this to sound like a smartass I really wouldn't know. Found it while looking for a fix for my market no showing all the results. I have not had any issues with it. I then seen in on XDA a few places:

*XDA Link*.

If you had the link or resource I would love to read it.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ya i guess i was mistaken. I remember some were back like a week or two ago about a suspicions new Market that wasn't signed by Google, but this looks credible and i found the same version on Droid Life.


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah that is where I 1st seen it at. I even quoted it in the OP as to not taking credit for it. Don't want any heat for that. Just wish I could find what changes if any there are too it.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

"irish said:


> Yeah that is where I 1st seen it at. I even quoted it in the OP as to not taking credit for it. Don't want any heat for that. Just wish I could find what changes if any there are too it.


The icon looks different, that's the only big thing I notice and there are some small UI changes the the Install/Download buttons and the Open/Uninstall buttons have changed. It seems to run smoother too.


----------

